# How long does zhuzhuchina take?



## InunoTaishou (Jan 16, 2013)

Wanting to buy a Supercard DSTwo from them and I just cannot find a good thread/topic about it...

Live in the middle of the US, hoping it takes less than a month though lol


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 16, 2013)

I have ordered from the several times before in the past and lived in two different states each time.

It took little under two weeks to ship to Massachusetts and about a week and half to ship to Indiana, so about a day or two apart from each other really.

So I would say maybe about 2 weeks (give or take)


----------



## deshayzilla (Jan 16, 2013)

I bought something during the christmas season last year and they only took about two weeks. It was to New York.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 16, 2013)

You live in the U.S? Well, realhotstuff.com is in the U.S. if you want to check that out.
I ordered a DSTwo from them and got it within 4 days (ordered last week). And it's working like a charm. But the price is $40.00 without a micro SD card, so I suggest getting one from a local store near you.


----------



## InunoTaishou (Jan 16, 2013)

Is realhotstuff a good site to buy from?


----------



## broitsak (Jan 16, 2013)

InunoTaishou said:


> Is realhotstuff a good site to buy from?


Yes. I bought from it as mentioned earlier, and got it in 4 days. The DSTwo was real and it worked like a charm.


----------



## InunoTaishou (Jan 16, 2013)

Excellent, very excellent

Now to wait for the paycheck, guess I'll get the DSTwo from rhs and a nice sdhc from amazon

Wanting to go with http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007M54E1M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
32gb sdhc extreme, but is there really a huge difference in read speed compared to the Ultra?


----------



## broitsak (Jan 16, 2013)

InunoTaishou said:


> Excellent, very excellent
> 
> Now to wait for the paycheck, guess I'll get the DSTwo from rhs and a nice sdhc from amazon
> 
> ...


Why are you getting that instead of a "Micro SD card"?
That doesn't fit into the DSTwo


----------



## InunoTaishou (Jan 16, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Why are you getting that instead of a "Micro SD card"?
> That doesn't fit into the DSTwo


 
I thought that is what goes with the dstwo cart, guess I missed something

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...sdhc 32gb&qid=1358368159&s=electronics&sr=1-1
Is this what i need then?


----------



## broitsak (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Mobil...8&qid=1358368206&sr=8-1&keywords=microsd+card

Something like this to go inside the DSTwo.
So, apparently, zhuzhuchina has good prices, while realhotstuff.com is just straight out $40.00. If you want it cheap, go with zhuzhuchina. If you want it quick, go with realhotstuff.com.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 16, 2013)

You don't need a Micro SD card faster than a Class-4...heck Class-2 SanDisk Micro SD cards have worked great for many people (on this forum and others) for years. Save your money, if the micro sd card is _only _going to be used for the DSTwo.  Class 2 SanDisk or Adata or Samsung will work perfectly.....stay away from Kingston! In the future, look for Micro SD cards made in Japan if you want a great quality memory card. Taiwan and China are a lesser grade, as far as performance is concerned, but in this situation it really doesn't matter.


----------



## InunoTaishou (Jan 16, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Mobile-microSDHC-Memory-SDSDQ-032G-AFFP/dp/B007KFXIDE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358368206&sr=8-1&keywords=microsd card
> 
> Something like this to go inside the DSTwo.
> So, apparently, zhuzhuchina has good prices, while realhotstuff.com is just straight out $40.00. If you want it cheap, go with zhuzhuchina. If you want it quick, go with realhotstuff.com.


 
Awesome thanks

Though now I'm torn between class-10 and class-4 lol

So many things to think through >.<


----------



## Rydian (Jan 16, 2013)

Class-10 is a waste, it won't make things faster.  Go for class-6 at the highest to be safe.


----------



## CCNaru (Jan 17, 2013)

http://microcenter.com/product/3852...l_High_Capacity_(Micro_SDHC)_Flash_Media_Card

2 bucks difference is minimal and you CAN tell the difference when moving files from your comp to the card. I have both and Class-10 is about 3-4 times faster than a class 4. It won't matter much if you don't care but honestly I don't want to waste 20 minutes just sitting around for the xfer to complete.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2013)

Well yeah PC stuff is faster, we mean the ability to run DS games.

Also make sure the reader you're using is a decent one too, don't want a bottleneck there.


----------

